# Invisible Man Built up!



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its almost done, thought I'd share a few pics. I got the kit Thursday, opened it and spent Thursday night and Friday drooling over the instructions and parts. I started on it Saturday. Almost finished today.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Heres two more. I still need to finish the nameplate and hat, and do a little touchup and tweeking here and there. Tip; dont glue the flask holder to the flask holder base until you have the alcohol burner and burner stand, and curved flask in place. mine was sqaure to the base and barely touched the flask tip, I had to break it loose and reposition it to get a good "grip" on the curved flask. I used transperent "Glass stain" by Kellys, from Michaels to fill, and or paint the bottles. I had Blue red and yellow, and mixed my colours for the green orange and purple. This stuff is real cheap and works well. It comes in small bottles. I also used salt in the mortar and sugar and coffe grounds in two of the jars.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow. Not too bad for a weekend's work, eh?

Sweet job. Nice paint job on clothing/bandages -- and nice weathering to floor/books.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fabulous!!

Not that I'm gonna get around to it soon, but I'm looking forward to coming up with titles for all the books and making them in Alps metallic gold decals.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great looking paint job Otto! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks good Otto! 
Here's a tip - if you don't want to use the book for a name plate you can sand the letters off and have the book jut laying open on the floor.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Guys, I might just do that Chris, I was hoping someone might come out with a rectangular resin nameplate with a lettering style like on the box art. I've got one for the witch and Bride that Cult TV was selling at WF. I've defined the bandages a little more. I think I'm going to stripe the tie with blue as the box art shows, havnt decided yet..


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Nicely done! The colored glassware looks great.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

better bandage,no stripes,it will distract from the face.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I thought the bandage was "too" defined so I toned it down a bit..LOL..The pic came out a little fuzzy, but it does look better, you just have to take my word on it.. heehee...hmmm, I think your right falcon, I'll probably leave it as is, maybe shade it a bit with brown..hmm..


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Beautiful... Absolutely wonderful work! I was sort of wanting this kit before, but it just turned into a "gotta have"!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Great build! What's the white stuff in the bowl and jar on the table?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I think that would be better,fantastic build,by the way!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fantastic stuff...mine has just arrived from Steve Iverson and I can't wait to start it...amazingly it's cheaper for me to import it from the states than to buy it in the UK...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the kind words guys, the stuff in the bowl is salt, the stuff in the jar is sugar. I bet if Frank would just want to do a small run of the clear parts in bags, guys would snap those up just for dioramas and spares for the Bride Hyde, ect..Maybe sell them for 10 bucks or so...I know I'd be interested..


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work Otto !! just picked mine up at the PO today :woohoo:
i agree if Frank would seel the bookcase , table and lab stuff ,folks would buy to expand lab scenes . sort of a mini customizing kit . 
hb


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Otto,
Thanks for posting the pics. The build up looks great.
Thanks for sharing.
Dave


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, looks really good. Nice work


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

That is amazing. The detail on the suit is just amazing. I don't believe mine can even begin to look like that!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great stuff otto! Love how your build-up turned out!

MMM


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Hey that's a really nice job ya did there, otto! Record time on this build too! I wish I could complete something and make it look that good in a short amount of time. Good stuff!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Excellent job, otto! I didn't realize until seeing your build-up that the left hand glove is actually separated from the cuff! What a clever touch on the part of Moebius. Really nice all the way around!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's an excellent build up otto!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Does anyone have a pic of the sprues, instructions, and boxart for those of us who don't have the kit yet? I won't have one for a little while so it'd be nice to have a little preview.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

you have a PM Chris...:wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

What a GREAT job!! Hope mine turns out half as nice!!

Wayne


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> you have a PM Chris...:wave:


PM replied to. Thanks James.


Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Just picked mine up yesterday, and when I got home I had a flier from AARP in my mailbox. Guess which I opened first.
As everyone has said, the detail on this kit is fantastic. Everything about it rocks - from the box, to instructions, to the little do-dads on the sprues.
For extra detailing, I think you can get decal printing paper which you could then use for putting titles on the books and coming up with scientific scribblings to place on the invisible man's papers.
Index of refraction: n = v/c. (I looked it up). ;-)


----------



## jackshield (May 20, 2008)

where does one buy an invisible man?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mega Hobbies and Cult TV man have them..


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...nudder PM, Chris ol' bean...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM to you James.

Chris.


----------



## dxhound (Sep 16, 2008)

Otto, Excellent photos, nice build up !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys, for the kind words, I'm glad you all like it. This kit was a blast to build and paint. I really enjoyed working on it.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Excellent work! I can't wait to get my hands on this one!


----------

